# BBQ Competition in Lafayette, La 4/20/13



## smoke doctor (Mar 30, 2013)

Good day fellow smokers. I wanted to post this and I hope its OK to post. There is a BBQ competition taking place that anyone can enter and that has *ZERO entry fee*. *The Grand prize is $1000 second place is $250 and thrid place is $100.* Applications can be obtained by calling *337-988-6764* Monday Through Friday 730AM- 6 PM CST. I believe the cut off for entry is 4/14/13 at Noon.It is being sponsored by Unitech Training Academy as a part of their SpringFest. Guys, I would love to see you there. The meats being cooked are ribs and pork butts. Happy Smoking


----------



## eman (Mar 30, 2013)

Sounds interesting. When is the comp? May have to get a local team together and come try to win some cash?


----------



## smoke doctor (Mar 30, 2013)

It is April 20th. The set up is the afternoon before starting around 6. We'd love to have you there. I'll be there smoking it up! $1000 is a sweet prize!


----------

